

The “Newspaper” Industry Will Die, The News Industry Will Not - shafqat
http://blog.newscred.com/?p=129

======
brm
I don't know why this bugs me but have you considered updating the newscred
blog's permalink structure so that the urls are indicative of the date and or
post title and not just an entry number?

~~~
brm
wp admin panel --> settings --> permalinks

~~~
shafqat
thanks for the tip. its always bugged me too, but I just didnt spend time
looking for the option. i can change it now, but do you know what happens to
all my URLS that have been bookmarked, saved, indexed by Google etc. Does the
change only affect new ones going forward?

Thanks for the heads up!

------
Allocator2008
Gilbert and Sullivan have a line: If everybody's somebody, then noone's
anybody. I think this applies to online journelism. There are so many news
outlets, blogs, etc. to be found online (such as huffingtonpost,
politicalwire, thedrudgereport, to name a few for politics). This is so
saturated that little distiungishes these, unless they are tied to "big
names". So, for example, I always go to cnn.com if there is a big news story.
It is about TRUST. I know I will never be misled by CNN. Good, honest,
journelism that cares about "TRUTH, JUSTICE, and THE AMERICAN WAY" to coin a
phrase, like "The Daily Planet" will never be outdated. So today we have a
proliferation of online blogs and so on that more or less cancel each other
out. When it comes to "hard news", news when it matters, such as the site I
went to at around 8:45 AM EST on Sept. 11, 2001, that was CNN.com, not
"thedrudgereport". True, trustworthy news organizations will have to have an
online presence, streams to mobile phones, etc. but gadfly news blogs will
never replace "The Daily Planet". Or won't until Lex Luther becomes CEO of
google, that is, lol!

